# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Cruach Emyn - by Shadowfane

## Robbie

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Campaign Cartographer 3*

Review*
Our first featured map is brought to us by Shadowfane (Iain).  He has obviously put quite a bit of effort into this map and it shows.  From design to post-work the map has proven that cartography still can be considered as an art-form instead of just a functional aspect of gaming.  Read on for a description from the artist.

*Artists Notes*
Cruach Emyn and Her Environs

Steel Hill. The Forge of Shadow. These are the names of the smog-shrouded city that was Cruach Emyn in the days before the Shadow fell.  Steel Hill is now the Shadow's foundry, from whence the dark god's vast armies are equipped to crush the last scattered resistance to His dominion. But, once, this proud city belonged to Men.

In the Third Age, Steel Hill was the seat of Great House Falon - before bloody betrayal cast her gates wide to her enemies. Many were laughtered in that night of terror and those that survived were enslaved. The betrayers, disaffected oath clans of House Falon, gained the power they had long coveted, but at the price of their honour and the lives of their kin. Only a handful of 'true' clansmen survived the city's fall and fled into the trackless forests and broken hills of the Lia Rudh Emyn.

This map depicts an area of the Lia Rudh Emyn, a region in the north of
Eredane in the world of Aryth from Fantasy Flight Games' Midnight Series. It is part of a work in progress called An Act of Betrayal, an adventure module for D20 that expands on the Midnight supplement, Forge of Shadow. Once finished, An Act of Betrayal should be available for free download from www.againsttheshadow.org. This map and An Act of Betrayal are made by the fans for the fans!

*Original Thread*
Click here to view the original thread by the author.Attachment 109515

----------

